# Topics > Robotics > Soft robotics >  Soft robotics, WPI Soft Robotics Laboratory, Worcester Polytechnic Institute, Worcester, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - WPI Soft Robotics Laboratory

softrobotics.wpi.edu/project

softrobotics.wpi.edu

----------


## Airicist

Soft robotic salamander - 2017 ICRA Soft Robotics Speed Challenge

Published on Jun 9, 2017




> WPI's soft robotic salamander finished the course in under 1 minute in 2017 ICRA Soft Robotics Challenge. The second fastest team took over 12 minutes to complete.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Researchers developing autonomous snake-like robots to support search-and-rescue teams"

October 19, 2017
by Sharon Gaudin

----------


## Airicist2

What is soft robotics?

Nov 8, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Tetherless open water swimming

Oct 31, 2022

"Combating climate change with a soft robotics fish"

by Robin Hall
November 17, 2022

----------

